# Keystone 2yo possible WL (ish) Male...



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm no good at stacking but apparently I'm decent at capturing a natural stack before little dude moved.

I don't need much by way of a detailed critique, he’s a rescue, but figured I'd post in this forum since it's a decent side view.

He's not at his optimal body condition at the moment (muscle loss due to high / extended doses of prednisone) but I still love his size and overall structure... he’s a neutered male, standing at just 22.5" currently 46lbs (normally 55-57lbs), pretty balanced, more of a feminine head, really nice coat and color, ears are a bit round for my taste but that's not evident in this pic.

anyway, have at it


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm lacking in the expertise to critique, but I just had to say WOW, he's a STUNNING boy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks Cobe, I feel pretty lucky to have found him!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Sep 17, 2015)

what a handsome fella


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Small male, dry bone but could use more substance, Good expression, feminie head, good pigment, nice high withers, nice topline, short croup, good angulation in the front, needs a little more in the rear. He is a beautiful boy. 
i would love to see him in peak condition


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thank you d4mmo, sounds pretty accurate and yeah, we'll be hitting the gym hard once his meds are done, lol. he'll never be a bulky muscular boy but I love a lean athletic dog!


----------

